# Peeling Decal Removal



## elbmas

Greetings ALL:

I have been reading lots about the decal "issue" that seems to be plaguing numerous people with Outback trailers. Currently we own a 2005 29-FBHS fifth wheel. The decals all over the trailer are peeling. I have decided to go naked with the trailer and remove them because it looks horrible. This trailer is excellent and for such an issue to be my dilemma is frustrating. What is the best method to remove the residue and decal without damaging the skin of the trailer? Thanks to all who can help.

I have attached a sample photo, but the peeling is all over the trailer.

Ed and Liz Kane


----------



## FLYakman

I'm having a similar problem with my 2010 260FL. I think someone on the Forum mentioned trying Goo Gone. Keep one thing in mind- Let's say you do get the decal off, you will still probably have the outline of the decal on the side of the trailer. You'll have some additional work to "go naked" so to speak.I have had personal experience with this issue on the front of my OB.I called Keystone and raised cane and they sent me new decals for the front of the trailer at no charge.I still had to get the outlines off before applying the new decals-a real PIA. Now the entry side is a problem. Good luck and let us know how this works out.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

So I used the 3M Stripe Off Wheel, click here , it does a good job, just go slow and don't let it heat up. After that, I just used "Goof Off" to clean up the residue. You do not have to go bare up front. I got all new front decals from Graphix Unlimited. Very reasonable, much cheaper that Keystone, and a 5 year guarantee. The new front decal is an exact match. I have an 06 so even cleaned off you could see the outline of the decal. The new one was a perfect fit.

Hope this helps,
Brian


----------



## FLYakman

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> So I used the 3M Stripe Off Wheel, click here , it does a good job, just go slow and don't let it heat up. After that, I just used "Goof Off" to clean up the residue. You do not have to go bare up front. I got all new front decals from Graphix Unlimited. Very reasonable, much cheaper that Keystone, and a 5 year guarantee. The new front decal is an exact match. I have an 06 so even cleaned off you could see the outline of the decal. The new one was a perfect fit.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Brian


I like the 5 year guarantee but mine were FREE from Keystone. Now that's what I call reasonable!!! Ha Ha


----------



## CamperAndy

A little heat from a hair dryer with a plastic scrapper and some patience works wonders.


----------



## Beachnut

I removed my "Outback" rear - and front decal recently and I posted a thread on how I did it here:

click for Outback link

I would be REAL careful if you use that 3m stripe remover, as I bet if you were to spin just a second too long on one spot it might melt / burn the "fiberglass" under that spot. I think a potential big part of the decal peeling problem, as on my front cap, and even the rear king bed slide out end panel on my 230RS, I believe those Peeling "Outback" decals were on that _flexion_ material, and not at all on real fiberglass, that makes up most of the rest of the sides of my trailer. I read it somewhere else here, that the front cap material was not at all fiberglass but I think they called it _"Flexion"_ or something like that, (forgive my bad memory as the name escapes me). This _flexion_ also seems to crack easily, even under the decals that are peeling off,(possibly due to heat build up under them), and it is also known to delaminate. The "flexion" seems to be VERY thin, and flexible, seems less durable than fiberglass, which may be why the went to the new "plastic" front cap. I was very hesitant to use *any* chemicals on the _"flexion"_ for fear of damaging it. I did use goo gone, but I found acetone seemed to work better to remove the glue below the decal and required way less application than goo gone. I used minimal goo gone / acetone, and applied the chemical first to a rag, then to the trailer to keep the contact only where it was needed. Thankfully, I had no cracks, and very little fade was left from the decal after removal (barely noticeable but probably due to newness of trailer).

Hope that helps.

Beachnut


----------

